# Garden Challenge



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I am going to try and make an underground 'pit' greenhouse. I want to get someone to dig a three to four foot deep path, about eight to ten feet long. We have great soil here; no rocks. 

Then, I plan to make the top hoop house style; plastic, plastic pipe, rebar, etc.; or use an old frame from a covered garage for the top. I'll kill the grass/weeds, where I plan to plant first. 

We get some good winds here during the summer; and the lower the plastic top, the better. The interior will be over six feet high inside; enough to comfortably stand up in.

After the trench is done, I'll reinforce the dug sides with wood. I'll get some stairs put in so I can walk down into the 'pit.'

Once everything is set up, I'll work the soil, adding fertilizer, and mulch to make the soil nice and workable. I want to be able to reach across the beds when I am working, so they may be about 2/12 feet deep.

I'm sure I will come up with problems putting it together; but, I have some friends who might be able to help out.

If I am successful, I might try using it for a root cellar this winter; putting the veggies in some containers; covering with ample amounts of straw. My challenge will be to keep critters out during the winter; otherwise it'll be a great winter hotel for them to nest and eat in...hmmm I might have to use small garbage cans with lids to keep them out.... 

Anyone have any suggestions to help with the project?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...So..how will the plants get a full days sun if the pit is that deep? I can see the tall walls blocking out sun unless Im visualizing it wrong...Maybe utilizing reflective mirrors to help with that??


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't want to rain on your parade but what are your plans to keep the pit drained?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

LazyL has hit on your biggest problem, drainage.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Tweto said:


> LazyL has hit on your biggest problem, drainage.


Dry well?
Cut on one side a 6 inch X 4 inch deep wide drain trench, angled deeper away from the Greenhouse.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

One good thing is you don't have to kill grass and weeds if you have dug a pit first.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

The soil is sandy/silt and drains well. I'll try and take photos as I go.

Go to the sixth photo at the below posted website, of a hand drawn picture of a lady inside a pit greenhouse; that is what I kinda want to accomplish.

http://www.inspirationgreen.com/pit-greenhouses.html

The others are really nice too; but, I don't have the money to build one of them.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Idaho gets colder then South Carolina, so that pit should work well there.
The sand floor would work better with 4-6 inches of gravel to keep your feet out of the mud until it drained.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

wow!! thanks for the link..I love them!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ha, you can teach an old dog new tricks. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting link.....

Ya know, what works for Mike Oehler will work for you - - He lives near Bonner's Ferry!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I like this idea, I just happen to know where there are some "retired" digging machines (insert maniacal laugh smilie here)


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

When I was 15 years old, the nurseryman I worked for dug out a pit greenhouse
4 foot deep X 12 feet wide X 20 long, he blocked up the walls & door on one end. He never had a drain problem only a heat in August.
He put up a wooden 2 X 4 frame & nailed flat clear sheeting on it.
He kept it 10 years, then filled it in because he did not need a green house anymore.
The a frame sit on the 4' wall, so you had to bend over in the corners or bump your head.
Am I to understand you are not digging the entire floor, but using the ground as a shelf to hold your seedlings.
Clemson.247sports.com


----------

